
William McRaven's Commencement Address - gigama
https://news.mit.edu/2020/william-mcraven-commencement-address-0529
======
gigama
"First, you must have courage. Winston Churchill once said that courage was
the most important quality of all because it guaranteed all the rest. He was
not just talking about the physical courage to charge the hill, run into a
burning building, or stop a madman with a gun. He was also talking about moral
courage. The courage to stand up for your convictions. Physical courage has
long been the hallmark of a great warrior, but I would offer that the moral
courage to stand up for what’s right has an equal place in the pantheon of
heroes."

"If you hope to save the world you will have to standby your convictions. You
will have to confront the ignorant with facts. You will have to challenge the
zealots with reason. You will have to defy the naysayers and the weak-kneed
who have not the constitution to stand tall. You will have to speak truth to
power."

